# DIY Decorations



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I found some shells at the beach and I want to put them in my fresh water aquarium is it ok if I boil the shells or will they fall apart, also I found a weird piece of somthing like a eroded shell it looks like it has calcium depositis on it anyway I thought I'd show you it.
Also, I'm sory but my camrea was having diffucality taking a picture of this rock. The rock is truly white. The order of pics of shell goes front,front,back.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can put the shells in a bucket of bleach water. 10 parts water to 1 part bleach. Let it sit overnight then rinse them good and let them dry out then rinse again let dry and that should be good.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Fish_Doc !


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Just watch out for your pH -- the shells will usually slowly dissolve and raise the pH to about 7.8 - 8.0

This can be good for some fishes (Rift Lake cichlids, etc) but is generally a problem since ammonia is more toxic at higher pH.

Whenever I have a customer come in with a high pH issue, my first question is "did you put any seashells in the tank ?"


----------

